# Used furniture or appliances from expats who are about to leave Dubai



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

Is there a website or place where expats advertise to sell their furniture and appliances before leaving Dubai? I learned from this forum that the average stay of an expat is just around 3 years so I assume people have things to sell?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But a good deal come and leave at the year mark. Those are the ones you probly want to target. 

Dubizzle.com is the site alot of expats use to sell items.


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> But a good deal come and leave at the year mark. Those are the ones you probly want to target.
> 
> Dubizzle.com is the site alot of expats use to sell items.


Dubizzle it is then. Thanks again Jynx.


----------

